# The suffix -da



## divisortheory

Hello, I'm self studying Turkish from a textbook, since the entire book is all Turkish and has no English, I'm a little unsure if I've understood everything correctly so far. I did many exercises in the book, if anyone can correct my answers for me I would greatly appreciate it. There are 5 sets of exercises. Each one has some example sentences. The part that is underlined is originally blank, and I am supposed to fill it in. I also provided my own translation of each sentence although it wasn't part of the exercise, but please correct that too if it is wrong.

Sorry again that it's so long, it took me forever to type all this! Thanks for the help:

*1. Örnek*
Kitap nerede? _Where is the book?_ -- Kitap masada. _The book is on the table_
Çocuk nerede? _Where is the child?_ -- Çocuk sandalyede. _The child is in the chair._
Öğrenci nerede? _Where is the student?_ -- Öğrenci sınıfta. _The student is in the class._
Yumurta nerede? _Where is the egg?_ -- Yumurta sepette. _The egg is in the basket._

*1. Question/Answer*
Fincan nerede? _Where is the cup?_ --Fincan dolapta. _The cup is in the cupboard._
Kuş nerede? _Where is the bird?_ -- Kuş ağaçta. _The bird is in the tree._
Araba kimde? _Where is the car?_ -- Araba onlarda. _The car is at the man._
Çiçek nerede? _Where is the flower?_ -- Çiçek saksıda. _The flower is in the flowerpot._
Mendil kimde? _Where is the tissue?_ -- Mendil oda. _The tissue is over there._
Yemek nerede? _Where is the food?_ -- Yemek tabakta. _The food is on the plate._


*2. Örnek*
Köpek bahçede mi? _Is the dog in the garden?_ --Evet, köpek bahçede. _Yes, the dog is in the garden._
Öğrenci sınıfta mı? _Is the student in class?_ --Hayır, sınıfta değil. _No, the student is not in class._

*2. Question/Answer*
Masa odada mı? _Is the table in the room?_ --Evet, masa odada. _Yes, the table is in the room._
Kitap çantada mı? _Is the book in the bag?_ --Hayır, kitap çantada değıl. _No, the book is not in the bag._
Meyve tabakta mı? _Is the fruit on the plate?_ -- Evet, meyve tabakta. _Yes, the fruit is on the plate._
Ahmet evde mi? _Is Ahmet at home?_ -- Hayır, ahmet evde değil. _No, Ahmet is not at home. _
Gömlek gardropta mı? _Is the shirt in the wardrobe?_ -- Evet, gömlek gardropta. _Yes, the shirt is in the wardrobe._
Kedi sepette mi? _Is the cat in the basket?_ –Hayır, kedi sepette değil. _No, the cat is not in the basket. _
Ali İsveç’te mi? _Is Ali in Sweden?_ -- Hayır, Ali İsveç’te değil. _No, Ali is not in Sweden._
İstanbul Türkiye’de mi? _Is Istanbul in Turkey?_ --Evet, İstanbul Türkiye’de. _Yes, Istanbul is in Turkey._

*3. Örnek*
Odada kim var? _Who is in the room?_ -- Odada Berna var. _Berna is in the room._
Tabakta ne var? _What is on the plate?_ -- Tabakta meyve var. _Fruit is on the plate._

*3. Question/Answer*
Koltukta ne var? _What is in the chair?_ -- Koltukta kedi var. _The cat is in the chair._
Asansörde kim var? _Who is on the elevator?_ -- Asansörde Melih var. _Melih is on the elevator._
Masada ne var. _What is on the table?_ – Masada kitap var. _The book is on the table._
Otoparkta ne var? _What is in the parking lot?_ -- Otoparkta araba var. _A car is in the parking lot._
Markette kim var? _Who is in the market?_ -- Markette satıcı var. _The shopkeeper is in the market?_
Yerde ne var? _What is on the ground?_ -- Yerde halı var. _The carpet is on the ground._

*4. Örnek*
Otoparkta neler var? _What things are in the parking lot?_ -- _Otoparkta arabalar var. Cars are in the parking lot._
Evde kimler yok? _Who is not in the house?_ -- Evde çocuklar yok. _The children aren’t in the house?_
Sınıfta neler var? _What’s in the classroom?_ -- Sınıfta masalar ve sandalye var. _Tables and chairs are in the classroom._
Odada kimler yok? _Who’s not in the room?_ -- Odada Zuhal ve Ali yok. _Zuhal and Ali aren’t in the room._

*4. Question/Answer*
Caddede neler var? _What’s in the street?_ -- Caddede arabalar var. _Cars are in the street._
Arabada kimler yok? _Who isn’t in the car?_ -- Arabada çocuklar yok. _The children aren’t in the car._
Bahçede neler var? _What’s in the garden?_ -- Bahçede çiçekler var. _Flowers are in the garden._
Ofiste kimler yok? _Who’s not in the office?_ -- Ofiste öğrenciler yok. _The students aren’t in the office._
Sepette neler var? _Who’s in the basket?_ -- Sepette meyveler var. _Fruits are in the basket._
Tabakta neler var? _What’s on the plate?_ -- Tabakta yemekler var. _Food is on the plate._


----------



## divisortheory

Fifth set of exercises is as follows (it was too long to include in the first post):


*5. Örnek*
Sınıfta kaç öğrenci var? (16) _How many students are in the classroom?_ -- Sınıfta on altı öğrenci var. _Sixteen students are in the classroom._

*5. Question/Answer*
Sokakta kaç araba var? (18) _How many cars are in the street?_ -- Sokakta on sekiz araba var. _Eighteen cars are in the street._
Kutuda kaç kalem var? (11) _How many pens are in the box?_ -- Kutuda on bir kalem var. _Eleven pens are in the box._
Dolapta kaç bardak var? (12) _How many glasses are in the cupboard?_ -- Dolapta on iki bardak var. _Twelve glasses are in the cupboard._
Bir haftada kaç gün var? _How many days are in a week?_ -- Bir haftada yedi var. _Seven days are in a week._
Bir günde kaç saat var? _How many hours are in a day?_ -- Bir günde yirmi dört saat var. _24 hours are in a day._
Bir yılda kaç mevsim var? _How many weeks are in a year?_ -- Bir yılda beş iki mevsim var. _Fifty-two weeks are in a year._


----------



## Tangriberdi

*1. Örnek*
Kitap nerede? _Where is the book?_ -- Kitap masada. _The book is on the table_
Çocuk nerede? _Where is the child?_ -- Çocuk sandalyede. _The child is in the chair._
Öğrenci nerede? _Where is the student?_ -- Öğrenci sınıfta. _The student is in the class._
Yumurta nerede? _Where is the egg?_ -- Yumurta sepette. _The egg is in the basket._

*1. Question/Answer*
Fincan nerede? _Where is the cup?_ --Fincan dolapta. _The cup is in the cupboard._
Kuş nerede? _Where is the bird?_ -- Kuş ağaçta. _The bird is in the tree._
Araba kimde? _Where is the car?_ -- Araba adamda. _The car is at the man._
Çiçek nerede? _Where is the flower?_ -- Çiçek saksıda. _The flower is in the flowerpot._
Mendil kimde? _Where is the tissue?_ -- Mendil orada. _The tissue is over there._
Yemek nerede? _Where is the food?_ -- Yemek tabakta. _The food is on the plate._


*2. Örnek*
Köpek bahçede mi? _Is the dog in the garden?_ --Evet, köpek bahçede. _Yes, the dog is in the garden._
Öğrenci sınıfta mı? _Is the student in class?_ --Hayır, sınıfta değil. _No, the student is not in class._

*2. Question/Answer*
Masa odada mı? _Is the table in the room?_ --Evet, masa odada. _Yes, the table is in the room._
Kitap çantada mı? _Is the book in the bag?_ --Hayır, kitap çantada değıl. _No, the book is not in the bag._
Meyve tabakta mı? _Is the fruit on the plate?_ -- Evet, meyve tabakta. _Yes, the fruit is on the plate._
Ahmet evde mi? _Is Ahmet at home?_ -- Hayır, ahmet evde değil. _No, Ahmet is not at home. _
Gömlek gardıropta mı? _Is the shirt in the wardrobe?_ -- Evet, gömlek gardıropta. _Yes, the shirt is in the wardrobe._
Kedi sepette mi? _Is the cat in the basket?_ –Hayır, kedi sepette değil. _No, the cat is not in the basket. _
Ali İsveç’te mi? _Is Ali in Sweden?_ -- Hayır, Ali İsveç’te değil. _No, Ali is not in Sweden._
İstanbul Türkiye’de mi? _Is Istanbul in Turkey?_ --Evet, İstanbul Türkiye’de. _Yes, Istanbul is in Turkey._

*3. Örnek*
Odada kim var? _Who is in the room?_ -- Odada Berna var. _Berna is in the room._
Tabakta ne var? _What is on the plate?_ -- Tabakta meyve var. _Fruit is on the plate._

*3. Question/Answer*
Koltukta ne var? _What is in the chair?_ -- Koltukta kedi var. _The cat is in the chair._
Asansörde kim var? _Who is on the elevator?_ -- Asansörde Melih var. _Melih is on the elevator._
Masada ne var. _What is on the table?_ – Masada kitap var. _The book is on the table._
Otoparkta ne var? _What is in the parking lot?_ -- Otoparkta araba var. _A car is in the parking lot._
Markette kim var? _Who is in the market?_ -- Markette satıcı var. _The shopkeeper is in the market?_
Yerde ne var? _What is on the ground?_ -- Yerde halı var. _The carpet is on the ground._

*4. Örnek*
Otoparkta neler var? _What things are in the parking lot?_ -- _Otoparkta arabalar var. Cars are in the parking lot._
Evde kimler yok? _Who are not in the house?_ -- Evde çocuklar yok. _The children aren’t in the house?_
Sınıfta neler var? _What are in the classroom?_ -- Sınıfta masalar ve sandalye var. _Tables and chairs are in the classroom._
Odada kimler yok? _Who are not in the room?_ -- Odada Zuhal ve Ali yok. _Zuhal and Ali aren’t in the room._

*4. Question/Answer*
Caddede neler var? _What are in the street?_ -- Caddede arabalar var. _Cars are in the street._
Arabada kimler yok? _Who aren’t in the car?_ -- Arabada çocuklar yok. _The children aren’t in the car._
Bahçede neler var? _What are in the garden?_ -- Bahçede çiçekler var. _Flowers are in the garden._
Ofiste kimler yok? _Who are not in the office?_ -- Ofiste öğrenciler yok. _The students aren’t in the office._
Sepette neler var? _What are in the basket?_ -- Sepette meyveler var. _Fruits are in the basket._
Tabakta neler var? _What’s on the plate?_ -- Tabakta yemekler var. _Food is on the plate._


----------



## avok

divisortheory said:


> Hello, I'm self studying Turkish from a textbook, since the entire book is all Turkish and has no English, I'm a little unsure if I've understood everything correctly so far. I did many exercises in the book, if anyone can correct my answers for me I would greatly appreciate it. There are 5 sets of exercises. Each one has some example sentences. The part that is underlined is originally blank, and I am supposed to fill it in. I also provided my own translation of each sentence although it wasn't part of the exercise, but please correct that too if it is wrong.
> 
> Sorry again that it's so long, it took me forever to type all this! Thanks for the help:
> 
> *1. Örnek*
> Kitap nerede? _Where is the book?_ -- Kitap masada. _The book is on the table_
> Çocuk nerede? _Where is the child?_ -- Çocuk sandalyede. _The child is in the chair._
> Öğrenci nerede? _Where is the student?_ -- Öğrenci sınıfta. _The student is in the class._
> Yumurta nerede? _Where is the egg?_ -- Yumurta sepette. _The egg is in the basket._
> 
> *1. Question/Answer*
> Fincan nerede? _Where is the cup?_ --Fincan dolapta. _The cup is in the cupboard._
> Kuş nerede? _Where is the bird?_ -- Kuş ağaçta. _The bird is in the tree._
> Araba kimde? _At whom_ _is the car?_ -- Araba onlarda. _The car is at them. ie they have the car_
> Çiçek nerede? _Where is the flower?_ -- Çiçek saksıda. _The flower is in the flowerpot._
> Mendil kimde? _At whom is the tissue? ie who has the tissue_ -- Mendil orda. _The tissue is over there._
> Yemek nerede? _Where is the food?_ -- Yemek tabakta. _The food is on the plate._
> 
> 
> *2. Örnek*
> Köpek bahçede mi? _Is the dog in the garden?_ --Evet, köpek bahçede. _Yes, the dog is in the garden._
> Öğrenci sınıfta mı? _Is the student in class?_ --Hayır, sınıfta değil. _No, the student is not in class._
> 
> *2. Question/Answer*
> Masa odada mı? _Is the table in the room?_ --Evet, masa odada. _Yes, the table is in the room._
> Kitap çantada mı? _Is the book in the bag?_ --Hayır, kitap çantada değıl. _No, the book is not in the bag._
> Meyve tabakta mı? _Is the fruit on the plate?_ -- Evet, meyve tabakta. _Yes, the fruit is on the plate._
> Ahmet evde mi? _Is Ahmet at home?_ -- Hayır, ahmet evde değil. _No, Ahmet is not at home. _
> Gömlek gardropta mı? _Is the shirt in the wardrobe?_ -- Evet, gömlek gardropta. _Yes, the shirt is in the wardrobe._
> Kedi sepette mi? _Is the cat in the basket?_ –Hayır, kedi sepette değil. _No, the cat is not in the basket. _
> Ali İsveç’te mi? _Is Ali in Sweden?_ -- Hayır, Ali İsveç’te değil. _No, Ali is not in Sweden._
> İstanbul Türkiye’de mi? _Is Istanbul in Turkey?_ --Evet, İstanbul Türkiye’de. _Yes, Istanbul is in Turkey._
> 
> *3. Örnek*
> Odada kim var? _Who is in the room?_ -- Odada Berna var. _Berna is in the room._
> Tabakta ne var? _What is on the plate?_ -- Tabakta meyve var. _Fruit is on the plate._
> 
> *3. Question/Answer*
> Koltukta ne var? _What is in the chair?_ -- Koltukta kedi var. _The cat is in the chair._
> Asansörde kim var? _Who is on/ in (?) the elevator?_ -- Asansörde Melih var. _Melih is on/ in the elevator._
> Masada ne var. _What is on the table?_ – Masada kitap var. _The book is on the table._
> Otoparkta ne var? _What is in the parking lot?_ -- Otoparkta araba var. _A car is in the parking lot. There is (a) car in the parking lot_
> Markette kim var? _Who is in the market?_ -- Markette satıcı var. _The shopkeeper is in the market? There is a shopkeeper in the market_
> Yerde ne var? _What is on the ground?_ -- Yerde halı var. _The carpet is on the ground. There is a carpet on the ground_
> 
> *4. Örnek*
> Otoparkta neler var? _What things are in the parking lot?_ -- _Otoparkta arabalar var. Cars are in the parking lot. there are cars in the parking lot_
> Evde kimler yok? _Who is not in the house?_ -- Evde çocuklar yok. _The children aren’t in the house? There are no(t) children in the house_
> Sınıfta neler var? _What’s in the classroom?_ -- Sınıfta masalar ve sandalye var. _Tables and chairs are in the classroom. There tables and chairs in the class._
> Odada kimler yok? _Who’s not in the room?_ -- Odada Zuhal ve Ali yok. _Zuhal and Ali aren’t in the room._
> 
> *4. Question/Answer*
> Caddede neler var? _What’s in the street?_ -- Caddede arabalar var. _Cars are in the street. There are cars in the street_
> Arabada kimler yok? _Who isn’t in the car?_ -- Arabada çocuklar yok. _The children aren’t in the car. There are no children in  the car_
> Bahçede neler var? _What’s in the garden?_ -- Bahçede çiçekler var. _Flowers are in the garden. there are flowers in the garden._
> Ofiste kimler yok? _Who’s not in the office?_ -- Ofiste öğrenciler yok. _The students aren’t in the office. there are no students in the office._
> Sepette neler var? _What’s in the basket?_ -- Sepette meyveler var. _Fruits are in the basket. There are fruits in the basket_
> Tabakta neler var? _What’s on the plate?_ -- Tabakta yemekler var. _Food is on the plate. there is food(s) on the plate_


----------



## avok

divisortheory said:


> Fifth set of exercises is as follows (it was too long to include in the first post):
> 
> 
> *5. Örnek*
> Sınıfta kaç öğrenci var? (16) _How many students are there in the classroom?_ -- Sınıfta on altı öğrenci var. There are s_ixteen students in the classroom._
> 
> *5. Question/Answer*
> Sokakta kaç araba var? (18) _How many cars are there in the street?_ -- Sokakta on sekiz araba var. There are _Eighteen cars in the street._
> Kutuda kaç kalem var? (11) _How many pens are there in the box?_ -- Kutuda on bir kalem var. There are _Eleven pens in the box._
> Dolapta kaç bardak var? (12) _How many glasses are there in the cupboard?_ -- Dolapta on iki bardak var. There are _Twelve glasses in the cupboard._
> Bir haftada kaç gün var? _How many days are there in a week?_ -- Bir haftada yedi var. There are _Seven days in a week._
> Bir günde kaç saat var? _How many hours are there in a day?_ -- Bir günde yirmi dört saat var. There are _24 hours in a day._
> Bir yılda kaç mevsim var? _How many seasons are there in a year?_ -- Bir yılda beş iki elli iki mevsim var. There are _Fifty-two seasons in a year. But there are only 4 seasons in a year  so it should be "Bir yılda dört mevsim var"_


----------



## divisortheory

Ooops, I guess I thought mevsim was "week". Thanks very much for the help.
 
 



			
				Tangriberdi said:
			
		

> Mendil orada.



 



			
				avok said:
			
		

> Mendil orda.



 
Is there a difference between these two?  Are both correct?  Also, if the word for _over there_ is simply _o_, then why does the -r need to be added at all, instead of just _oda_?  Is this word some kind of exception?
 



			
				avok said:
			
		

> Asansörde kim var? _Who is on/ in (?) the elevator?_


Slightly off-topic, I just wanted to make a comment here and say that both are correct (American) English. ;-)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

divisortheory said:


> Is there a difference between these two?  Are both correct?  Also, if the word for _over there_ is simply _o_, then why does the -r need to be added at all, instead of just _oda_?  Is this word some kind of exception?


Although used a lot in everyday language, _orda_ is wrong. The word for _over there_ is _orada, _not _o_.


----------



## Tangriberdi

divisortheory said:


> Ooops, I guess I thought mevsim was "week". Thanks very much for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a difference between these two? Are both correct? Also, if the word for _over there_ is simply _o_, then why does the -r need to be added at all, instead of just _oda_? Is this word some kind of exception?
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly off-topic, I just wanted to make a comment here and say that both are correct (American) English. ;-)


Yes there is a big difference between the two. Colloquially, when we speak we say orda: there but it is orada in literary language. Orada is never written as orda. It is bad Turkish when you write so. So you should write orada.

O means He She and It
What means there is Ora which derives from O yer (That place) in Turkish


----------



## ukuca

You can also encounter these versions in spoken Turkish : burada > burda; şurada> şurda


----------



## zorana zec

Tangriberdi said:


> *1. Örnek*
> Kitap nerede? _Where is the book?_ -- Kitap masada. _The book is on the table_
> Çocuk nerede? _Where is the child?_ -- Çocuk sandalyede. _The child is in the chair._
> Öğrenci nerede? _Where is the student?_ -- Öğrenci sınıfta. _The student is in the class._
> Yumurta nerede? _Where is the egg?_ -- Yumurta sepette. _The egg is in the basket._
> 
> *1. Question/Answer*
> Fincan nerede? _Where is the cup?_ --Fincan dolapta. _The cup is in the cupboard._
> Kuş nerede? _Where is the bird?_ -- Kuş ağaçta. _The bird is in the tree._
> Araba kimde? _Where is the car?_ -- Araba adamda. _The car is at the man._
> Çiçek nerede? _Where is the flower?_ -- Çiçek saksıda. _The flower is in the flowerpot._
> Mendil kimde? _Where is the tissue?_ -- Mendil orada. _The tissue is over there._
> kimde? is used just for people, not for things. It means At who is, Who has, not where is. You should include a person in the answer, for example, mendil Mustafa'da. Sorry, my English is bad
> Yemek nerede? _Where is the food?_ -- Yemek tabakta. _The food is on the plate._
> 
> 
> *2. Örnek*
> Köpek bahçede mi? _Is the dog in the garden?_ --Evet, köpek bahçede. _Yes, the dog is in the garden._
> Öğrenci sınıfta mı? _Is the student in class?_ --Hayır, sınıfta değil. _No, the student is not in class._
> 
> *2. Question/Answer*
> Masa odada mı? _Is the table in the room?_ --Evet, masa odada. _Yes, the table is in the room._
> Kitap çantada mı? _Is the book in the bag?_ --Hayır, kitap çantada değıl. _No, the book is not in the bag._
> Meyve tabakta mı? _Is the fruit on the plate?_ -- Evet, meyve tabakta. _Yes, the fruit is on the plate._
> Ahmet evde mi? _Is Ahmet at home?_ -- Hayır, ahmet evde değil. _No, Ahmet is not at home. _
> Gömlek gardıropta mı? _Is the shirt in the wardrobe?_ -- Evet, gömlek gardıropta. _Yes, the shirt is in the wardrobe._
> Kedi sepette mi? _Is the cat in the basket?_ –Hayır, kedi sepette değil. _No, the cat is not in the basket. _
> Ali İsveç’te mi? _Is Ali in Sweden?_ -- Hayır, Ali İsveç’te değil. _No, Ali is not in Sweden._
> İstanbul Türkiye’de mi? _Is Istanbul in Turkey?_ --Evet, İstanbul Türkiye’de. _Yes, Istanbul is in Turkey._
> 
> *3. Örnek*
> Odada kim var? _Who is in the room?_ -- Odada Berna var. _Berna is in the room._
> Tabakta ne var? _What is on the plate?_ -- Tabakta meyve var. _Fruit is on the plate._
> 
> *3. Question/Answer*
> Koltukta ne var? _What is in the chair?_ -- Koltukta kedi var. _The cat is in the chair._
> Asansörde kim var? _Who is on the elevator?_ -- Asansörde Melih var. _Melih is on the elevator._
> Masada ne var. _What is on the table?_ – Masada kitap var. _The book is on the table._
> Otoparkta ne var? _What is in the parking lot?_ -- Otoparkta araba var. _A car is in the parking lot._
> Markette kim var? _Who is in the market?_ -- Markette satıcı var. _The shopkeeper is in the market?_
> Yerde ne var? _What is on the ground?_ -- Yerde halı var. _The carpet is on the ground._
> 
> *4. Örnek*
> Otoparkta neler var? _What things are in the parking lot?_ -- _Otoparkta arabalar var. Cars are in the parking lot._
> Evde kimler yok? _Who are not in the house?_ -- Evde çocuklar yok. _The children aren’t in the house?_
> Sınıfta neler var? _What are in the classroom?_ -- Sınıfta masalar ve sandalye var. _Tables and chairs are in the classroom._
> Odada kimler yok? _Who are not in the room?_ -- Odada Zuhal ve Ali yok. _Zuhal and Ali aren’t in the room._
> 
> *4. Question/Answer*
> Caddede neler var? _What are in the street?_ -- Caddede arabalar var. _Cars are in the street._
> Arabada kimler yok? _Who aren’t in the car?_ -- Arabada çocuklar yok. _The children aren’t in the car._
> Bahçede neler var? _What are in the garden?_ -- Bahçede çiçekler var. _Flowers are in the garden._
> Ofiste kimler yok? _Who are not in the office?_ -- Ofiste öğrenciler yok. _The students aren’t in the office._
> Sepette neler var? _What are in the basket?_ -- Sepette meyveler var. _Fruits are in the basket._
> Tabakta neler var? _What’s on the plate?_ -- Tabakta yemekler var. _Food is on the plate._


----------

